# Wheel Offset



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

Hey all, new here (as if you couldn't tell) and I'm looking for a set of rims for my Sentra (because wheel covers sometimes just aren't cool enough). Does anyone know the offset, in millimeters, for a '98 Sentra SE?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Offset is 40mm. If you go to wider rims than 6 inch you will need 35mm offset.

Lew


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> Offset is 40mm. If you go to wider rims than 6 inch you will need 35mm offset.
> 
> Lew


I was able to run 7" wheels with a 40mm offset without any issues however I would not go wider than that without getting a different offset.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

thanks a bunch! beyond that... rim suggestions anyone?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

16" or 15"...KEEP THEM LIGHT!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> 16" or 15"...KEEP THEM LIGHT!


I agree with ya on that one. 17" are great for the looks, but you can feel the drag that they put on your engine. (I went for the looks = rollin' on 17")


----------



## MillerTime1.6 (Feb 2, 2004)

i'll third the fifteen to sixteen inch range. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> (I went for the looks = rollin' on 17")



so did i...im a recovering ricer.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

My kosei's are 17s but far from heavy. But I would get some nice 15s or 16s, maybe some rotas or something.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

awesome... does nissan make anything worth a damn for a '98 (like nismo or something) that won't break the bank?

and about the size, I was planning on just keeping the 15"... i like 'em personally. though the tires are kinda thin, but whatever


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

is 20lbs much? for wheels


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Wheel Weight?*



huskya83 said:


> is 20lbs much? for wheels


I dunno about the actual weights for the rims.
I would love to find out where to get some info.
I'm rollin' on KONIG 17" rims, 7" wide, still have stock offset but they seem
to wear just right so I'm not messin' with it ,It ain't broke so...
They have 6 spokes and a hub cover with a lock-key thing so the lug nuts are
hidden. Personally, I wanted to go with some niche's but could not find the damn things. 
I like the race-look as opposed to the shiny chrome bling bling that reflects headlights. My rims have an aluminium kinda look just like the stock rims did.
As for weight, if anyone has a list post it (esp. on konig's) 
And yo I'll check their site.
I know they kinda drag the engine but with my timing advanced and all the intake,header,se-r cat, 2 1/4" piping, free-flow muff (like my ex),hand-ported TB,koyo radiator,magnecor wires,UR lightweight crank pulley,ACT clutch, stillen srut-tower bar mod's you can shake a stick at, I hardly notice.
I'm also wondering, how in the world I can do burn-outs with my 7" wide tires? I only have 140hp or so shouldn't they be less prone to loosing traction?
Maybe I just got used to them. Any way I think I'll get an alignment and see if the offset is where it should be and maybe that will help stick them better?
Maybe I just need a LSD for real ground-pounding.


----------

